# Chapman Stick



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nope, not like Chapstick at all. I never saw one of these before.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

This has been around for awhile now. I recall the bassist in King Crimson played one, early 80's plus I believe Bruce Cockburn may have played one, or at least had a band member with one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Another instrument I could do without. Music nerds trying to be the nerdiest of the bunch. I could see this go the way of the banjo, ukulele, recorder..etc.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

LanceT said:


> This has been around for awhile now. I recall the bassist in King Crimson played one, early 80's plus I believe Bruce Cockburn may have played one, or at least had a band member with one.


That was first thought, Tony Levin, who also plays with part of Dream Theater in Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Larry Gowan's Guitar player had one in his Strange Animal Video. Skip to about 3:30.
That was my first exposure to that instrument. Then a Couple of "Guitar for the Practicing Musician" articles.
Comes up every now and then as a new discovery from people who haven't heard of it. 
Obscenely difficult to play well. But can do so much with. Don't require a bass player, Just a drummer and Chapman Player could do an entire night


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

vadsy said:


> Another instrument I could do without. Music nerds trying to be the nerdiest of the bunch. I could see this go the way of the banjo, ukulele, recorder..etc.


Naw; hipsters hate them even more then you do. Also glockenspiel is missing from your list ;P

All those are simple, non-electrified (necessarily), olde tymey (quaint/charming) instruments; the Chapman Stick is a modern over compensating phallic symbol shazz tool.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> Larry Gowan's Guitar player had one in his Strange Animal Video. Skip to about 3:30.
> That was my first exposure to that instrument. Then a Couple of "Guitar for the Practicing Musician" articles.
> Comes up every now and then as a new discovery from people who haven't heard of it.
> Obscenely difficult to play well. But can do so much with. Don't require a bass player, Just a drummer and Chapman Player could do an entire night


Tony Levin played the original parts on that tune. Him and Trey Gunn add a huge sound to King Crimson. Nick Beggs was also playing a stick on a couple songs when I saw Steven Wilson last Feb. never played one but I imagine it is a tough discipline to master.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

The total range and versatility of the stick is quite amazing. I'm very surprised it hasn't caught on more with jazz guys.
It seems tailor made for a jazz duo.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> Larry Gowan's Guitar player had one in his Strange Animal Video. Skip to about 3:30.
> That was my first exposure to that instrument. Then a Couple of "Guitar for the Practicing Musician" articles.
> Comes up every now and then as a new discovery from people who haven't heard of it.
> Obscenely difficult to play well.* But can do so much with. Don't require a bass player, Just a drummer and Chapman Player could do an entire night*


I had no idea it was so versatile.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Local player Brian Bourne (Rawlins Cross) told me he practiced hard for over a year before he was confident to play the instrument in public, and he was already a very accomplished guitar and bass player. He often jokes that he works twice as hard as everyone else in the band for the same money.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Fergus Marsh(?) played one with Bruce Cockburn. Saw them live and couldn't figure out where the second guitar was coming from. Finally noticed Fergus was playing great bass and great guitar at the same time.

Hardly a novelty.

More like turning a fretted instrument into piano. LETS PLAY EIGHT NOTES AT A TIME!

Saw Leo Gosselin busking at the Forks in Winnipeg. Stick and two small amps -- one for upper register, one for lower. Immediately purchased CD. Check him out on YouTube. Jazz, classical, ethnic, original compositions.

I rather have a stick player in the band than either bass or another guitar. Like adding Ray Manzerak to the Doors.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

double post sorry


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> I had no idea it was so versatile.


here's what I meant.
stick player and drums


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> here's what I meant.
> stick player and drums


Yep, pretty awesome. Is that a synth on the stand that he is playing through?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

They are really amazing,I have an online aquaintance from Toronto who plays one.
Another forum I'm a member of, used to have annual get-togethers and I attended one that he was at.
Him and another guitar player ,who played the style of Stanley Jordan, were jamming and my head nearly exploded.
That was the only time I've witnessed one close up .
It sounded like 3-4 guitars, in a good way, I couldn't tell which notes were coming from where.
That was probably 8-9 years ago,still remember it clear as a bell .


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Big, bald Tony Levin was one of the masters and main proponents of the Chapman Stick. Saw him in the early '80's accompanying Peter Gabriel, played almost the whole show with it, IIRC.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Yep, pretty awesome. Is that a synth on the stand that he is playing through?


It's a Roland VG-99 on top and a Roland VB-99 on the bottom.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> It's a Roland VG-99 on top and a Roland VB-99 on the bottom.


I thought that one of them was the VG-99. I just couldn't remember the model number. That is a large part of how he is getting those sounds out of that stick.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know that they would ever become widespread--but if they did--cool.
If not--then still cool.
Nothing wrong with having odd instruments, obscure ones, or extinct ones.
If money & time were no object--then I'd have lost of stuff and learn to at least fake that I knew how to play it.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

zontar said:


> I don't know that they would ever become widespread--but if they did--cool.
> If not--then still cool.
> Nothing wrong with having odd instruments, obscure ones, or extinct ones.
> If money & time were no object--then I'd have lost of stuff and learn to at least fake that I knew how to play it.


Wow. The parts are so "disjointed" rhythmically. Even separated as they are from each other, jumping back and forth between them -- I couldn't keep track of it if I was playing. And the areas of overlap? -- what skill.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Wow. The parts are so "disjointed" rhythmically. Even separated as they are from each other, jumping back and forth between them -- I couldn't keep track of it if I was playing. And the areas of overlap? -- what skill.


I'd probably just play some blues riff on it...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've seen Tony Levin play one.


----------

